# The steelies are biting!



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

wow all this came from the steelies are biting   get out and fish or go change your diapers.....:gaga:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Dang Mike!!!! You may want to reconsider with the next errrr report????? This one took a nasty turn and I thought the political forum got heated!!!!:lol:


----------



## 1cast (May 12, 2006)

Don't get all wound up. Just thought it was cute. If you ever run for office you have my vote. You would make a great politicion.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm not wound up at all. I speak in blunt terms alot, but that doesn't mean I'm PO'd or anything. Trust me, I've got far more important things to worry about right now than getting mad at a few internet posts! :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

1.......2.......3........ go fishing!!!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh, if you only knew how much time I spend on the water--you'd say, "well it's no wonder he's divorced!" :lol: 

Then again, if anyone besides a couple friends knew what I turned down last Sat. night to go fishing instead, they'd tell me to seek therapy immediately. :tdo12:


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Then again, if anyone besides a couple friends knew what I turned down last Sat. night to go fishing instead, they'd tell me to seek therapy immediately. :tdo12:


 Maybe its time to try another method of fishing on Saturday nights:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Then again, if anyone besides a couple friends knew what I turned down last Sat. night to go fishing instead, they'd tell me to seek therapy immediately. :tdo12:


I'd turn down a cheap hooker to go fishing as well.... Especially one with an adams apple.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

John, this _is_ a fishing forum, but that doesn't mean we're entirely absolved of keeping with some semblance of the truth. Spill it - you would put the wood to her (adam's apple or no), fork over a few bucks, and _then _go fishing. :evilsmile


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> I'd turn down a cheap hooker to go fishing as well.... Especially one with an adams apple.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

took me ten minutes to read this one...ten minutes ill never get back lol...but any way find a gal that will fish with ya ,,it works for me lol


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

quest32a said:


> I'd turn down a cheap hooker to go fishing as well.... Especially one with an adams apple.



No offense, but I didn't know it was ok to talk about such things on a family website. I guess it depends on which mood you are in when you come home from work? Shouldn't you be locking or deleting this thread upon yourself for saying such things? I really hope nobody else's 16 year old (or younger) come in here and read some of this stuff.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW,Quest looks like your being arrested.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FiberOptic said:


> No offense, but I didn't know it was ok to talk about such things on a family website. I guess it depends on which mood you are in when you come home from work? Shouldn't you be locking or deleting this thread upon yourself for saying such things? I really hope nobody else's 16 year old (or younger) come in here and read some of this stuff.


I'm sure there's a fair number of 16 year olds that have done far worse than pick up a hooker with an Adam's Apple. 

Maybe Disney has an outdoor forum?


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> I'm sure there's a fair number of 16 year olds that have done far worse than pick up a hooker with an Adam's Apple.
> 
> Maybe Disney has an outdoor forum?


O that's right, your the internet celebrity around here. I guess you can say and do what you will. Your books not selling much are they? You have been spending a awful amount of time on this site lately.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

FiberOptic said:


> O that's right, your the internet celebrity around here. I guess you can say and do what you will. Your books not selling much are they? You have been spending a awful amount of time on this site lately.


 I don't think of him as a celebrity on this site. I think of him as a damn good sportsman who is willing to help anyone who is willing to listen. If you can't handle a little fun between sportsman maybe you should try a different site.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> O that's right, your the internet celebrity around here. I guess you can say and do what you will. Your books not selling much are they? You have been spending a awful amount of time on this site lately.



No offense dude, but isn't 18 posts a little premature to be going after a moderator? As for the stuff about me, knock yourself out saying what ever you want to say...I have nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fiberoptic, you have been banned from this board under 3 previous user names. Do you want to make it four? So far you haven't done anything to warrant it but as a general rule we don't allow banned users to come back. But hey Im in a good mood since I came home from work and like you said I do whatever my mood suits me. Tommorow I may not be in such a generous mood...... 

BTW, I (and others I am sure) were just trying to add some levity to a thread that had gone off track. Id rather have it way off track in silliness as opposed to hostility. And this time of year on this board we need a little lightheartedness. Seems some of us(myself included) get a little bit of cabin fever in the winter. No harm no foul.


----------



## AfIsHeRmAn (Mar 27, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> I'm sure there's a fair number of 16 year olds that have done far worse than pick up a hooker with an Adam's Apple.
> 
> Maybe Disney has an outdoor forum?


 
It doesnt matter what the "fair amount of 16 year olds" do because it says in the rules that this is a family website and talking about a hooker is not something that needs to be in a fishing report so dont talk about banning someone just because they state the rules to you!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I can't ban anyone, so why would I talk about it?

Besides, how do you know what kind of "hooker" we were talking about? This is a fishing thread--seems to me that "hooker" could be taken a number of different ways. Maybe it's you who should get your head out of the gutter and enjoy the decency of this family website. I mean, a "cheap hooker," could be a fisherman that doesn't leave a good tip at the diner.


----------



## AfIsHeRmAn (Mar 27, 2007)

quest32a said:


> Fiberoptic, you have been banned from this board under 3 previous user names. Do you want to make it four? So far you haven't done anything to warrant it but as a general rule we don't allow banned users to come back. But hey Im in a good mood since I came home from work and like you said I do whatever my mood suits me. Tommorow I may not be in such a generous mood......
> 
> 
> Im not talking about u. This is what im talking about (above) and i directed it at that because he was talking about banning him because he stated that this was a family website.
> ...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> Ur really quite the comic arent is that what you tell your kids when they ask what a hooker is because they read it in the forums for fishing reports!


My kids aren't old enough to read yet. At some point, I'm sure I'll have to explain what a "hooker" is, but it'll more than likely end up being in this context:

"Don't get attached to Daddy's new friend, boys--she's just a hooker!" 

Most of us on this site have fun with each other--it's what we do.


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> No offense dude, but isn't 18 posts a little premature to be going after a moderator?


Then the mood swings from certain people explain why I only have 18 posts. 

I guess I have to "earn" my posting points and become a sponsoring member to the site, so then I can have my way with "off topic subjects" not relevant to fishing reports. Who knows.


----------



## AfIsHeRmAn (Mar 27, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> "Don't get attached to Daddy's new friend, boys--she's just a hooker!" .


O again ur quite the comic man u got me laughing sooo hard:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

quest32a said:


> Fiberoptic, you have been banned from this board under 3 previous user names. Do you want to make it four? So far you haven't done anything to warrant it but as a general rule we don't allow banned users to come back. But hey Im in a good mood since I came home from work and like you said I do whatever my mood suits me. Tommorow I may not be in such a generous mood......
> 
> BTW, I (and others I am sure) were just trying to add some levity to a thread that had gone off track. Id rather have it way off track in silliness as opposed to hostility. And this time of year on this board we need a little lightheartedness. Seems some of us(myself included) get a little bit of cabin fever in the winter. No harm no foul.


So is "AfIsHeRmAn" one of Fiberoptic's usernames???


----------



## AfIsHeRmAn (Mar 27, 2007)

mikey said:


> So is "AfIsHeRmAn" one of Fiberoptic's usernames???


No im not im just sticking up for who i think is right

Im new to this and i just came on and seen people ganging up on one person because they are stating the fact that this is a family website and you all jump down his throat. Come on now show some decency Please! 

After all this is a fishing REPORT forum anyone can look on here!


----------



## BUCKWIZZARD (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow I spend all my time on the deer forum, this one is way better:lol:


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Man, you guys have got to be kidding me. If you are that wound up about the off chance that a kid happens to stumble across this thread and happens to read the word "hooker", I think you need a reality check!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey Gomer.... wanna go wade around at 6th street! Can you believe how high the water is and how LONG its staying that high???


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

quest32a said:


> Fiberoptic, you have been banned from this board under 3 previous user names. Do you want to make it four? So far you haven't done anything to warrant it but as a general rule we don't allow banned users to come back.


You guys seriously need to have your vision checked or at least learn to read an entire thread before jumping to conclusions. I am actually giving him another chance as opposed to just banning him for returning which is the normal M.O. here. :lol:


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> Hey Gomer.... wanna go wade around at 6th street!


Sure. You go first.:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

gomer said:


> Sure. You go first.:lol:


Aww c'mon guys, all ya need are some of those arm floaties and an anchor tied around you!!! Wimps!!!:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

dtg said:


> Aww c'mon guys, all ya need are some of those arm floaties and an anchor tied around you!!! Wimps!!!:lol:


Hey Gomer... let's make Dave go first... then we'll see who the wimps are!! :evil:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike, I'll have to pass, I'll be busy doing something else whenever you decide to go.:lol: :lol: 
I took my daughter down there Monday evening and couldn't believe how high the water was. She's been bugging me about stopping to see if there are any fish in the ladder. hell, the water was so high, there isn't a ladder, it's more like a fish slide!!! 

By the way, was that picnic table on the West side still in there before this rise???


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

AfIsHeRmAn said:


> No im not im just sticking up for who i think is right
> 
> Im new to this and i just came on and seen people ganging up on one person because they are stating the fact that this is a family website and you all jump down his throat. Come on now show some decency Please!
> 
> After all this is a fishing REPORT forum anyone can look on here!



I hope that you don't let your kids read the newspaper or watch the news. Keep them in the closet so they wouldn't know what the real world is like. They learn more in school in the 5th grade than what they will see on here. So lighten up a little and welcome to the site. Oh one more thing don't ever take your kids fishing,because they may hear something alot worse than the word hooker. 
Bob


----------



## SteeliePollock (Mar 14, 2004)

SR-Mechead said:


> I hope that you don't let your kids read the newspaper or watch the news. Keep them in the closet so they wouldn't know what the real world is like. They learn more in school in the 5th grade than what they will see on here. So lighten up a little and welcome to the site. Oh one more thing don't ever take your kids fishing,because they may hear something alot worse than the word hooker.
> Bob


 now thats funny i've heard word fishing that i would wash my mouth out with soap if repeated them lol


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

SR-Mechead said:


> ,because they may hear something alot worse than the word hooker. Bob


Yeah like take for excample the times I head out with Hutch or my buddy Andy, once I'm 5 or 6 fish ahead of them, then every fish I hook I'm a mother F-er....And there not quiet about it either...:lol:


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

then you've got me, who's been in such a drought lately that when i get some chrome i'm gonna be whooping it up, "fish on, fffffffffffff yeaa woooooo" hahaha. this thread has turned into something quite....interesting i guess you could say. love it hahaha. keep the comedy coming guys.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... I think it's time to break out the popcorn for this one!!  
























A light dusting of lawry's season salt and extra butter for me!!!  :lol:


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

FiberOptic said:


> O that's right, your the internet celebrity around here. I guess you can say and do what you will. Your books not selling much are they? You have been spending a awful amount of time on this site lately.


You gotta admit that's funny :lol: :lol:


----------

